# Dog ate the turkey carcass



## Skykomish (May 28, 2008)

Ok, we all know this is bad. The bones splinter. I dont know why this remedy works, but just in case this happens to you, my grandma (who was in dogs all her life- also won Westminster) recommends soaking bread in vegetable oil and then feeding it to the dog as soon as possible after they eat the bones. I would guess it cushins the bones and lubricates the system. That way it passes without causing damage. Of course, keep an eye on your dog. I also keep my dog quiet for the next 24-48 hours so hopefully the bones don't get stabbed into her intestines. And yes, my dumb dog ate the carcass this morning when I was outside for 5 minutes. So she got a "yummy" breakfast that she almost didn't eat (bread and oil is not her favorite!).


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

Too much turkey fat/skin can cause pancreaitis (sp?) in dogs look it up and keep an eye on her if there was a lot of skin and fat ingested.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It was the leftovers, so I imagine most of the meat and skin were gone. I've got a foster right now that will eat anything- plastic, leather, cardboard,... and I have to be diligent about keeping anything that is possibly edible a foot from the edge of the counter.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

was it just the body or the legs too? Id worry about the legs, but other than that your dog should be fine, just watch for discomfort. It is normal for alittle bloody mucas to come out, but if allot of blood is present then its obvious what to do. They will produce protective mucas in the intestinal track, getting it down the hatch is the main concern not what to do with it once its in there.
My dogs are bad about getting chicken bones out of the trash, and millions of red necks dont car and dogs are fine, my dad still swears on feeding his dog left over rib bones from dinner.

To make a dog vomit (not reccomended in this case) you can use a syring to give them some proxide orally


----------



## Skykomish (May 28, 2008)

She only got the very small amount of meat I couldn't get off the carcass, and no leg bones. I just figured I would post my grandma's remedy in case any one else needed it. She's doing ok btw


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm glad she is ok...and I really appreciate your grandmas remedy! It's good to know there is "something" you can do when this happens instead of just waiting and worrying 
Thanks!


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I had a foster dog eat the carcass of a rotisserie chicken. Didn't know it until she was straining to poop and I saw a bone sticking out! When we got home (we were at the dog park), I saw that the trash can was knocked over and the bag the carcass had been in was torn open. I don't even know how she did - couldn't have been longer than a minute in the yard without my eyes on her. Sigh.

Thanks for the remedy! Our dog now has a uncanny ability to eat the things that she is not supposed to. So far no poultry bodies, but just give it time!


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Actually the bread will not do much to protect from the sharp shards of cooked bones. What you need to use is cotton balls. You rip them into little pieces and dip in milk and the dog will eat them. The cotton will wrap around the bones so they can safely pass through the intestines. Depending on the size of the dog feed 1-4 cotton balls.


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Willowynd said:


> Actually the bread will not do much to protect from the sharp shards of cooked bones. What you need to use is cotton balls. You rip them into little pieces and dip in milk and the dog will eat them. The cotton will wrap around the bones so they can safely pass through the intestines. Depending on the size of the dog feed 1-4 cotton balls.


Oh, thanks! I was just wondering, as I read this thread, what I could possibly use besides bread - I have Celiac, so no bread in the house, LOL!


----------

